# buisness thoughts



## My Drywall Guy (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone ,I have took the step to go out in to the buisness world starting out its just me doing the workm until i grow and can hire some help.Can i get some ideas on what prices start at ..Im doing small jobs but the home owner buys all materials and already have it hung..All i want is to do the finishing part ....No Hanging .No materials ..I would like to get Small remodels and addition by General Contractors..But i dont know what a fair price woulkd be by the ft IM IN Indianapolis In


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

come up with a decent hourly rate. homeowner work often needs additional hands on.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Your limiting ur self by just finishing (i get it).remods and homeowner work is expensive due to many factors, so pick a hourly u want and estimate off that.


----------



## My Drywall Guy (9 mo ago)

Thanks ...I know I need to hang but I'm just one person ...I have ask about around for hangers..But I have no luck as of today .And I have been advertising paint as well ...And let me ask this also how is a good way to advertise besides Facebook .. Marketplace...I don't want to do Angi list or Home advisor then I would be working for them


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You need to do the ground work yourself. Call local companies see if you can get an estimate for a job or two from them. Get your licence workers compensation and general liability. Go to the local tax office and get a business licence, get a employer identification number (EIN) so you can pay taxes. Once you have the business licence, the business name, and ein go make a separate business bank account.


Is there a large material supplier near you? Go apply for a credit line and also get a list of material cost from them.

I copy pasted this list from a recent estimate I made, don't forget to get the price for cement board duraboard and the screws used in showers.

Get yourself an extended cargo van or passenger van that can haul those 4x12 sheets. Since you're just starting out going to see jobs in a beat up car looks bad. I'd even say buy a box truck but it's harder to meet clients in one, trucks are nice for showing off and looking successful but they're not so good in the rain. Anyway good luck.

Also I just read you're having trouble finding hangers. Just drive up to a job site where there are people hanging Drywall and ask for the bosses number tell them you might have work for them in the future. It's that easy. Same with finishers and framers it's easy just put in the leg work.

5/8 in. 4 ft. x 12 ft. FIRECODE S/R DRYWALL1/2 in. 4 ft. x 12 ft. ULTRALIGHT DRYWALL20oz ELASTOMERIC SEALANT RED FIRE STOP SAUSAGEUSG COMPOUND GREEN LID ALL PURPOSE JOINT COMPOUNDPAPER DRYWAL TAPE 250FT1-5/8" Drywall Screw 5m1-1/4" Drywall Screw 8m2 in. x 4 in. x 10 ft. BORATE #2 PRESSURE TREATED WOOD LUMBERMESH TAPE 2 in. 300 ft. ROLLUSG EASY SAND 45 MIN JOINT COMPOUND 18lb


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i did the one man repair work for 20yrs. just me rarely using friends to help me hang. hung several jobs myself with drywall jack for lids. walls you just set top nails lift it up and hammer them in. its easy if your young. lol your better off hanging, finishing and buying the materials yourself. the more you can control the better the finished product(and you name) will be. 

couple words of advice:
save most of what you make. its a feast n famine type existence.
use good company for insurance and DONT work without it. 
start and finish one job at a time.
get paid in full when done and stand there until you do. dont get into the bill you later crap.
do the best work possible. that means you better be skilled in the trade. you do good work and you wont need to advertise.
get educated on self employment taxes before you even start. 
always say the job will take a day or two longer than it will. people a lot happier if its done early than late. plus it gives you time to fish a day between jobs.😁 or just get things done you need to. i have also got bonuses from this tactic. 
do everything you can to work slow and stress free. (see above line)
give your cards to other contractors that mite create work for you. roofers plumbers heat n air electricians.................
speaking of cards. drop some at menards(on floor or on mud shelf) or wherever you get materials. dont laugh its worked a few times.


slow pace work done with quality and integrity will prosper. 

prices will depend on area of country.


----------



## My Drywall Guy (9 mo ago)

Thanks Shelwyn and Pick Drywall for all your feedback I just started a job today with a remodel company I will go get my buisness legit i do have insurance now and will get bank account going also..My next question would be how much do you upcharge for mud so if mud is 12 dollars how much more do you add on for your time getting it..Also i bid on a job that was 1 hour away and the job will take me a week i added 50 a day into my bid was that a good call ..i do appreciate all your help and feedback...everyone has to be taught im sure so thanks anything to get me in the right direction..any other info your willing to give im willing to take


----------



## APT-CO (12 mo ago)

I’m on the same boat. I’ve determined my minimum based on 80 sheets or less for new jobs (basements, garages, additions and so on) that minimum covers materials, gas, and machine wear and tare and other small expenses. Then what’s left covers my time and profits for the business. If jobs require more masking or out of the local area then bump it up to at least cover more fuel and 2 more hours of your time (since you are driving further away). If a customer doesn’t like your price that’s fine, don’t go too low that you pay out of pocket or end up working for free. 
definitely get your business registered, get your EIN, general liability insurance and open an account with your local suppliers. Shop around for better prices on materials because your bottom line matters.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i never did create an account or run "tabs" at the local supply shops. cash paid for and done with all at once. if your going to stay a "one man band" it will pay to keep it as simple as it gets. i rarely went out of the area either but that was a personal preference. i drove 2.5 hours a day when i worked for the contractor i learned from years ago. more work in my town than i can do anyhow. 
your going to have to weed out the contractors you do work for. some cant keep a schedule or produce quality work for you to fallow. and some are just dishonest. remember, if their work looks like crap yours will to. and that will be your name. id much rather work for homeowners and get paid as soon as I'm done apposed to contractors with funny money. it makes life much easier. clear head to do the next job. i never did for contractors that didn't pay when done. i figure if they don't have the money to pay me they weren't responsible or organized enough for me to be associated with. surround yourself with good people and problems are very few. if your a top notch finisher and o jobs on time they appreciate that more than you'll know. i have had many tell me "thats why i pay you to do my work", "i know it will be done and done good". thats the kind of relationship you want with your contractors. anything else isnt worth the trouble. imo like i said plenty of work out there for guys with skills like us. you dont have to kiss any azz brother believe me. lol


----------



## My Drywall Guy (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all your help ..I really do value it ....I want to work and i can give them nothing less then quailty.Can i ask more question what is the best way you advertise with out spending a TON OF MONEY..Any info will be great...i just had shirts made and i hand out buisness cards but there has to be more ways im missing


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

My Drywall Guy said:


> Thanks for all your help ..I really do value it ....I want to work and i can give them nothing less then quailty.Can i ask more question what is the best way you advertise with out spending a TON OF MONEY..Any info will be great...i just had shirts made and i hand out buisness cards but there has to be more ways im missing


Yeah just take a video showing the before of a job then a video of after the job is finished. Or pictures. Do both. Then upload them to YouTube and you can show off some work to a contractor.


----------

